
Ask HN: Best Access Control Systems? - zackify
I&#x27;m trying to find a good system for our doors at work.<p>HID Global doesn&#x27;t sell direct to consumers, and all I want is an RFID reader at 3 doors in the company and an api so that I can control opening, closing, and taking actions when that occurs.<p>Seems simple, but everything I find has no pricing, has no api, or forces an install fee + monthly fee.<p>Anyone know of any good solutions!?
======
matt_the_bass
I can’t recommend an exact solution but I can suggest a supplier that probably
can. I’ve used [http://gokeyless.com/](http://gokeyless.com/) for a number
items and found their pre-sales support to be great.

